# whats your hobby?



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here a few vids of mine....drifting

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW Kara ... my 10 year old nephew told me what drifting was yesterday while watching a DVD.  I don't think my hobbies are exciting as yours


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Only now i seen this post wow kara i am pretty boring comapred to urs lol that looks fab really thrill seeking how did u get in to that hun xxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive always been into cars and have been drag racing my cars for years and this is just a progession.

its such fun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuntmonkey/sets/72157607144769935/

this is me, one hand drifting


__
https://flic.kr/p/2833148771

im way way too tired to write anymore just yet but watch out for the vids!!!!!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

My hobby - pic on profile - making things - mainly bags, soft toys and the odd quilt.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

cant wait to see your videos kara   lola i love patchwork quilts    im hobbyless


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

I just watched some of the drifting vids - kara - looks like great fun - I had a go on a skidpan once - that was fun but I just couldn't get the hang of when to brake and when not to brake - all the more fun I reckon


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im the same as you Miriam im hobbyless as well   ur quilts look lovely lola i bet that takes loads of patience to do hun !!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow Kara, that's amazing!!  I'm also hobbyless unless you count eating chocolate, reading magazines/papers whilst drinking tea or hot choc in cafe's - lol.
Oh, and shopping when I have some spare cash.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie said:


> Im the same as you Miriam im hobbyless as well  ur quilts look lovely lola i bet that takes loads of patience to do hun !!!!


how do i see lola's quilts girlies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its in her avater

its very pretty, i like it

i tried knitting once but forgot how lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. now i know i am an   but where ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you know where you pic of popsi is

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

there


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol you been on that grape juice again popsi


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

no lol.. i did not know you were talking about the cute litte womble


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol popsi u sure u aint been on grapejuice   the womble have gone now its a quilt and very pretty as well it is


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nope defo not.. and on my pic its still the womble !!!! i have this trouble sometimes on ff


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i seem to have the same problem i can still see the womble so you are not on your own


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl i thought you had lost it popsi   good to know its just your computers ladies


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

queenie .. if you go to the page and press ctrl and f5 a few times it should be ok.. i can see i now .. and thanks queenie these lot just think bad of me LOL !!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have just signed out and then back in and it has changed to a lovely quilt.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

queenie.. good  ... yes lola sorry with all the confusion i forgot to say, its very very pretty i love handmade things  

night girls xx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

my hobbies: i write poetry, cross stitch and knit, my sister reccons im like a little old lady she says knitting is not normal for a 23 yr old but i enjoy it and poetry is like therapy for me as i get my feelings down on paper.


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for compliments - I think I will put the womble back up at some point - he was made for me by my mum when I was about 6/7 so he's 30+ years old believe it or not!

The quilt is a 'memory quilt' I made for my best mate's daughter last year.  It took me about three days solid but I was really pleased with the result.  It's made from her old baby clothes which I had to cut up   and her mum wanted to hang it on the wall but the daughter wanted it for her dolls....luckily the dolls won so I am glad it is used and loved  

I have another quilt I started making when pg and then m/c.  I put it away for a few months and then finished it the following year...it's still waiting in the drawer for someone to love...but onwards and upwards I am ever hopeful   that it will also be used and loved  

Chally - I would love to be able to knit - it get alot of my sewing inspiration from the net and there are so many wonderful sites.  Do you just knit clothes or have you tried other things?


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i just knit clothes and scarfs things like that. 

i got some books from the library and learnt myself it took about a week but i got the hang of it soon enough.


----------

